# Solarleuchte...wieviel Sonnenlicht??



## Kaylaya (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallöchen alle zusammen...
ich habe mal `ne Frage,bei der ich auch bei Google nicht viel weiter gekommen bin...
wieviel Std, direktes Sonnenlicht braucht eine Solarlampe???
und was ist wenn die Sonne mal nicht scheint??...bleibt es dann dunkel an meinem Teich??...
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen :.)

Gruß Marion


----------



## maarkus (22. Apr. 2014)

Also ich habe bei Amazon solche Solarleuchten ( Esotec - Solarspot Trio mit drei Spots schwarz: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung ) für in den Teich und an die Mauer bestellt und die laufen auch im Winter abends lange. Im Sommer sind sie über Nacht immer komplett durchgelaufen. Das Panel liegt gegen Mittag in der vollen Sonne. Da die Akkus wohl nicht so dolle sein sollen, ist scheinbar auch noch Luft nach oben. Selbst wenn es bewölkt ist, laden die Akkus natürlich. Nur eben nicht so stark.


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2014)

maarkus schrieb:


> Da die Akkus wohl nicht so dolle sein sollen, ist scheinbar auch noch Luft nach oben. Selbst wenn es bewölkt ist, laden die Akkus natürlich. Nur eben nicht so stark.


Als Zusatz dazu : In den meisten, einfachen Solarlampen befindet sich eine einzige *wiederaufladbare* Batterie, Die ganz normale AA - Batterie. 
Ich habe meine jetzt, nach 2 Jahren rausgenommen, weil sie nicht mehr geladen haben, und habe sie über ein normales Batterieladegerät wieder aufgeladen. 
Wie lange das nun wieder hält, weiß ich selbst nicht, hab ich nämlich erst gestern gemacht .
Bei einer etwas teureren Solarlampe sind mehrere Batterien zum Block zusammengesetzt, die konnte ich leider nicht auseinander nehmen.
Haben auch zwei Jahre gehalten, inklusive Winter. Jetzt nur noch für die Entsorgung gut .


----------



## samorai (22. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe meine Solarleuchten über QVC bestellt, lohnt sich echt einen Heller drauf zu legen.In den Leuchten werden Auto-LED's verarbeitet.
Haben wir auch schon im Wohnzimmer gestellt, nur mal so aus Jux und Dallerei, geht auch, zum TV reicht es aus.
Bis 22.00 (bei schlechten Wetter)  ist es hell genug, bei Sonne bis 1 - 2.00 Uhr Nachten's oder länger.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## maarkus (23. Apr. 2014)

Bei meinen Leuchten sind 4 einzelne Akkus drin. Die kann man bei Bedarf durch bessere ersetzen.


----------



## Kaylaya (23. Apr. 2014)

Danke für die Antworten....
ich suche Kugelleuchten für den Teich,aber von Esotec kostet eine Solar Kugelleuchte über 100 Euro...ganz schön teuer

hat nicht jemand noch mit einem anderen Hersteller gute Erfahrungen gemacht ???
oder wäre es ratsamer auf die Stromvariante auszuweichen???
Gruß Marion


----------

